# Help! How do I convert xmp files to dng files to sell as Lightroom mobile presets??



## christinahealthnut

Hello there!

I have spent HOURS scouring the web, watched countless YouTube tutorials, and I still can't seem to find the most current information on how I convert my xmp Lightroom presets into dng presets? I have Lightroom CC (subscription) and when I created the presets on my desktop version, it only allows me to save as xmp files, not dng files. And from what I understand, in order for people to purchase and download MOBILE presets with ONLY the free Lightroom mobile app, they need the dng files. Is that correct? I want to give people two options when downloading my presets--the desktop version (xmp preset files) and the mobile version (dng preset files). 

I found a DNG Converter by Adobe and tried to convert the xmp files to dng, but it gave me this message, "The source folder does not contain any supported camera raw files." What does that mean? Has anyone had any success with this or what is the best and easiest method to be able to export my presets to dng files if my Lightroom CC doesn't give me that option? 

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated. I need to figure this out ASAP! Thank you!


----------



## Johan Elzenga

You simply apply the presets to a DNG, and then export ‘as original’.


----------



## christinahealthnut

Hi Johan! Thanks for the reply but that doesn't work on the version of Lightroom I have. From what I read, you need Lightroom Classic, not CC to be able to save presets to dng files. I'm trying to figure out how to convert xmp files to dng files so I can sell mobile presets (which have to be dng files). Does that make sense?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

christinahealthnut said:


> Hi Johan! Thanks for the reply but that doesn't work on the version of Lightroom I have. From what I read, you need Lightroom Classic, not CC to be able to save presets to dng files. I'm trying to figure out how to convert xmp files to dng files so I can sell mobile presets (which have to be dng files). Does that make sense?


No, that does not make sense. You can't "_convert xmp files to dng files_". An xmp file is a text file, not an image. What you need to do is apply your preset to an existing DNG, and then export that DNG  'as Original + Settings'. The exported image will then be a DNG with the settings embedded in the metadata, just like I said earlier.


----------



## christinahealthnut

Ok thank you again for your reply. This might be a dumb question then, but how do I find an image with an existing DNG? What is that? All my images that I edit in Lightroom are RAW or JPEG and then exported as that. I only see an option in Lightroom to export as JPEG or TIF, not DNG.


----------



## Jim Wilde

You're not looking for an image "with an existing DNG", you're looking for an image that IS a DNG, i.e. DNG is a file format. Some cameras can shoot directly to DNG, most cannot. If you want to convert a Raw image to DNG you can either use the Adobe DNG converter or you can covert them using Lightroom Classic.


----------



## christinahealthnut

Ok, I just downloaded the Adobe converter, so I'm going to try  converting a RAW image to a DNG. You're saying that even in Lightroom CC, I can export with original settings and it won't change the DNG file? This is what my export page looks like in my Lightroom CC. Under the little Preset arrow, there are 3 options: Export JPEG (small), JPEG (large) and Export Original. If I select "Export Original" it will save my dng image that I converted from raw (with the preset applied to it)??


----------



## Johan Elzenga

christinahealthnut said:


> Ok, I just downloaded the Adobe converter, so I'm going to try  converting a RAW image to a DNG. You're saying that even in Lightroom CC, I can export with original settings and it won't change the DNG file? This is what my export page looks like in my Lightroom CC. Under the little Preset arrow, there are 3 options: Export JPEG (small), JPEG (large) and Export Original. If I select "Export Original" it will save my dng image that I converted from raw (with the preset applied to it)??


Yes, I believe I already explained twice that ‘Export Original’ will export the DNG with the settings embedded in the metadata. That is what you’ll want.


----------



## christinahealthnut

Jim Wilde said:


> You're not looking for an image "with an existing DNG", you're looking for an image that IS a DNG, i.e. DNG is a file format. Some cameras can shoot directly to DNG, most cannot. If you want to convert a Raw image to DNG you can either use the Adobe DNG converter or you can covert them using Lightroom Classic.


Do you know if it would work this way: If I sent my presets in xmp files to a friend with Lightroom Classic, would she be able to edit a photo with my preset (not making any additional changes) and then export preset as a dng file? And that would be my mobile preset?


----------



## Jim Wilde

No reason why that wouldn't work, though it's a bit of a roundabout way to achieve what you're trying to do.


----------



## christinahealthnut

Hi again. I am SO sorry for bugging you again, but we are trying this dng conversion and it's not allowing me. It has to be a .nef file, yes? I tried converting a .nef file, but this is what it showed me (see attached). I'm not sure what this means.

This is proving to be such a headache. I'm panicking because I have a deadline of Wed to get these presets launched but I still can't figure out how to get dng files with the current Lightroom I have. If I can't get the dng conversion to work, then I'm going to try to have my friend that has LR Classic try it the other way I mentioned earlier, but I'm not sure that will work either? How are most people creating LR mobile presets if they have LR CC that doesn't allow them to save dng files? Is there another method I'm missing? I've watched so many YouTube tutorials and read blog posts, and it seems like you either have to have the right LR version or you use the dng converter.


----------



## clee01l

christinahealthnut said:


> Hi again. I am SO sorry for bugging you again, but we are trying this dng conversion and it's not allowing me. It has to be a .nef file, yes? I tried converting a .nef file, but this is what it showed me (see attached). I'm not sure what this means


   The file named “Beachy.raw ”. Is not a recognized file format.  RAW files from Nikon have a “.NEF” extension  From Canon “.CR2”. Etc...   The Extension RAW is not valid for any raw file that I know of.


----------



## christinahealthnut

clee01l said:


> The file named “Beachy.raw ”. Is not a recognized file format.  RAW files from Nikon have a “.NEF” extension  From Canon “.CR2”. Etc...   The Extension RAW is not valid for any raw file that I know of.


Makes sense except when trying to convert any raw file (for example a nef file) in the Adobe DNG converter, it doesn't let me (see attached screenshot).


----------



## carolrawlings

You don't convert XMP files to DNG files, you convert an image to a DNG file.  Just this morning I was experimenting with this very thing and  successfully converted a preset to a DNG file by doing the following (using Lightroom Classic 9.1):

develop an image in Lightroom Classic with JUST the preset values you want (if previously edited, reset and  apply just the preset)
export the image to DNG using the export dialogue in Lightroom. I simply renamed image  and saved it in a folder for DNG presets.
when the DNG file is added to Lightroom mobile photos, the user creates the preset from the image from within Lightroom mobile
after the mobile preset is created, the DNG image can be deleted and the preset values remain
When converting presets for my own use on Lightroom mobile, I follow the above procedure, then import the DNG image back to Lightroom, drag it into the *All Synced Photographs* under the *Catalog*, which syncs and automatically appears on Lightroom Mobile. From there I can create the preset in mobile.

Hope this helps!


----------



## christinahealthnut

carolrawlings said:


> You don't convert XMP files to DNG files, you convert an image to a DNG file.  Just this morning I was experimenting with this very thing and  successfully converted a preset to a DNG file by doing the following (using Lightroom Classic 9.1):
> 
> develop an image in Lightroom Classic with JUST the preset values you want (if previously edited, reset and  apply just the preset)
> export the image to DNG using the export dialogue in Lightroom. I simply renamed image  and saved it in a folder for DNG presets.
> when the DNG file is added to Lightroom mobile photos, the user creates the preset from the image from within Lightroom mobile
> after the mobile preset is created, the DNG image can be deleted and the preset values remain
> When converting presets for my own use on Lightroom mobile, I follow the above procedure, then import the DNG image back to Lightroom, drag it into the *All Synced Photographs* under the *Catalog*, which syncs and automatically appears on Lightroom Mobile. From there I can create the preset in mobile.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you! That's essentially what I ended up doing but not on my own Lightroom because I don't have LR Classic. Thank you for the input!!


----------



## MarkNicholas

Interesting thread. I have a few questions for the OP.

1. Did you get the RAW files converted and your site launched.
2. What kind of "editing" goes into your Presets (do they have a particular theme or look).
3. Have you managed to sell any yet.


----------



## christinahealthnut

MarkNicholas said:


> Interesting thread. I have a few questions for the OP.
> 
> 1. Did you get the RAW files converted and your site launched.
> 2. What kind of "editing" goes into your Presets (do they have a particular theme or look).
> 3. Have you managed to sell any yet.



Hi there! I was able to figure out getting the DNG files with a friend who has LR Classic (I have LR CC) which give you the ability to save a preset to a dng file. As far as editing, we shoot a lot of landscapes and travel type photos, so it just came from months of editing photos of similar settings the same way and creating presets. I've tweaked them A LOT to get them just right.

And yes, I just launched on Monday and have sold about $1.5K so far! It helps that we have a good size audience on IG and an email list of about 3K subscribers. Here's my website if you want to check it out: Macs Presets


----------

